# Firmware: Canon EOS 5D Mark III v1.3.5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 30, 2017)

```
Canon has released new firmware for the EOS 5D Mark III.</p>
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.3.5 incorporates the following fix:</strong></p>

<ol>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which standard exposure may not be obtained, or an irregular exposure may result, when Silent LV (Live View) shooting with the following TS-E lenses: TS-E 50mm f/2.8L MACRO, TS-E 90mm f/2.8L MACRO, or TS-E 135mm f/4L MACRO.</li>
</ol>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5d-mark-iii?subtab=downloads-firmware#Z7_MQH8HIC0L88RB0AMD0F1Q42K25">Download firmware v1.3.5 for the EOS 5D Mark III</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## lastcoyote (Nov 30, 2017)

That could have been a little more exciting


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 30, 2017)

_Shocked_ to see the ability to use the W-E1 hasn't been unlocked yet. :

- A


----------



## Andyx01 (Dec 1, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> _Shocked_ to see the ability to use the W-E1 hasn't been unlocked yet. :
> 
> - A



Is 5D III expected to eventually work with the wireless adapter, or is that tong in cheek wishful thinking?


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 1, 2017)

Andyx01 said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > _Shocked_ to see the ability to use the W-E1 hasn't been unlocked yet. :
> ...



Firmly in cheek. We'll never get that. 

Just speculating: apparently a 5DS (understandbly) and 7D2 (???) warranted this nice functionality, but Canon wanted 5D3 owners to get a 5D4. 

It looks like the entire release of the W-E1 was to soften 'feature set envy' on what the 5D4 got that the 5DS didn't, i.e WiFi. _That_, I get. But why the 7D2 warranted the trouble to Canon to do the lifting on the firmware and not the 5D3 I can only chalk up to the 5D3 having a better option available in the 5D4 whereas the 7D3 was going to be a while at that time.

- A


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 2, 2017)

Does that update even warrant downloading?

Scott


----------



## kaihp (Dec 2, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Does that update even warrant downloading?



Only for the DataHoarders among us.


----------



## midluk (Dec 2, 2017)

kaihp said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Does that update even warrant downloading?
> ...


Or if you have a 5D3.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Dec 2, 2017)

I got 1.3.3 not shure if I need to upgrade the ts lens fix and the 70-300 fix are lens I most likely never use on this camera.


----------

